# Blazing Blizzard x tremper albino het haptor



## NemesCZ (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi guys, I'd like to know what morph will I get if I breed male tremper albino het raptor to female blazing Blizzard (or only Blizzard), thank you.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome to the RFUK forums!


These are leopard geckos. It always helps to include the name of the species in the title.


Male Tremper albino het raptor x female Blizzard (with all other gene pairs made up of two normal genes) will produce only normal looking babies. All the babies will be het Tremper albino and het blizzard, but that will not affect the babies' appearance. If the blizzard female is het Tremper albino, then half the babies can be expected to be Tremper albino and het blizzard.

Blazing blizzard is a combination of one of the three albinos and blizzard. Male Tremper albino het raptor x female blazing Blizzard is a difficult mating to predict because there is little information about the female. If the female is also Tremper albino, then all the babies will be Tremper albino and het blizzard. If the female is one of the other albinos, then all the babies will be normal looking and be het Tremper albino and het blizzard. If the blazing blizzard is het eclipse, then there might be a few eclipzes among the babies, but don't expect them.

I used the leopard gecko wiki for the genetics information: Leopard Gecko Wiki

Good luck.


----------

